# THE OUTLAW in da house ! 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️



## THE OUTLAW

Hello ! 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Do you flatbill bru?


----------



## Capt. Moose

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you flatbill bru?


Beard and craft beer onboard.


----------



## THE OUTLAW

Neg and neg .
Whiskey n a .38 spl here .
Straight FL cracker .
🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


----------



## Capt. Moose

🤘🏻


----------



## THE OUTLAW

THE OUTLAW said:


> Neg and neg .
> Whiskey n a .38 spl here .
> Straight FL cracker .
> 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


Yall must wear Howler Bro gear n step on a towel , to get on yer sleds . 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


----------



## Smackdaddy53

THE OUTLAW said:


> Yall must wear Howler Bro gear n step on a towel , to get on yer sleds . 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


Nah


----------



## IRLyRiser

I saw one of your stickers on south joe river chicken last week. 👍🏼


----------



## flyclimber

I step on a towel. 👍


----------



## LtShinysides

Welcome.
Not gonna lie, I only clicked thinking this was more Drake skiff porn.


----------



## CKEAT

I step on a towel, hell, I don’t want the extra work when the day is done. 

I call that efficiency and asset value retention. Whoda think it. 

No howler bro gear though.


----------



## Surffshr

I suppose it’s better than THE IN-LAW in da house...


----------



## jackson man

THE OUTLAW said:


> Yall must wear Howler Bro gear n step on a towel , to get on yer sleds . 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


Howler Gear! Hell, if it's comp gear , I'll wear it! Can't beat the price!


----------



## Josiah Harper

THE OUTLAW said:


> Yall must wear Howler Bro gear n step on a towel , to get on yer sleds . 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


Smack actually puts on driving loafers and leather gloves to drive his boat


----------



## loganlogan

THE OUTLAW said:


> Neg and neg .
> Whiskey n a .38 spl here .
> Straight FL cracker .
> 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


Maybe Salt Life sticker and a giant C on the back window? That's how we roll in central Florida.


----------



## Capt.Ron

LtShinysides said:


> Welcome.
> Not gonna lie, I only clicked thinking this was more Drake skiff porn.


same


----------



## redchaser

Capt.Ron said:


> same


yep


----------



## Loogie

I don’t get this thread at all, I’m too old school I guess


----------



## THE OUTLAW

Loogie said:


> I don’t get this thread at all, I’m too old school I guess


I guess I am too old as well .
The topic says introduce yourself , so I did , and found out rather quickly , that this is just another one of those forums .

Carry on ! 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


----------



## fjmaverick

Lucky those bullets missed your gas tank lol. Liking the 16 redfisher. What speeds are you getting with the sho 115?


----------



## eightwt

I


Loogie said:


> I don’t get this thread at all, I’m too old school I guess


Had to google Howler Gear to see what it is. Not nearly "technical" enough for me. LOL


----------



## THE OUTLAW

fjmaverick said:


> Lucky those bullets missed your gas tank lol. Liking the 16 redfisher. What speeds are you getting with the sho 115?


I can get 49 light , on the limiter , but normal load @ 4600 , I am crusing 38 and gettin 6 mpg . 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


----------



## Loogie

THE OUTLAW said:


> I guess I am too old as well .
> The topic says introduce yourself , so I did , and found out rather quickly , that this is just another one of those forums .
> 
> Carry on ! 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


Nice boat and welcome!


----------



## Loogie

I like Redfisher! Mine is an 18, with a 150, it flies, faster than I want to go. That 16 is a superb boat!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

THE OUTLAW said:


> I guess I am too old as well .
> The topic says introduce yourself , so I did , and found out rather quickly , that this is just another one of those forums .
> 
> Carry on ! 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


You have been a member almost two years. I clicked the thread and read it and realized you’re just another Florida cracker...bwahaha
All jokes aside, those Stars & Bars flops are legit!


----------



## mro

Your picture is awesome.
Beautiful beach and mangroves to boot.
Water clarity just right too.
Just missing some bait being smacked on top.
That would have made it a 10 instead of 9.95.

Do the polka dots decrease glare?


----------



## Padre

THE OUTLAW said:


> I guess I am too old as well .
> The topic says introduce yourself , so I did , and found out rather quickly , that this is just another one of those forums .
> 
> Carry on ! 🇺🇸🏴‍☠️


It is not one of those forums. Welcome. And stay. Give it some time. If you like skiffs, this is the forum to be on and actually it is one of the best forums I've been on. Lots of these guys are my virtual family. I don't know about you, but in real life my buddies give each other a hard time just like these guys are doing so really you should feel welcome right off the bat.


----------



## jackson man

Padre said:


> It is not one of those forums. Welcome. And stay. Give it some time. If you like skiffs, this is the forum to be on and actually it is one of the best forums I've been on. Lots of these guys are my virtual family. I don't know about you, but in real life my buddies give each other a hard time just like these guys are doing so really you should feel welcome right off the bat.


I always just figure that if they don't give you a hard time, it's because you're not saying anything that motivates response!


----------



## tailchaser16




----------

